# Melbourne Winter 2014 (#ByeAndoComp)



## TimMc (May 14, 2014)

Hi all,

Melbourne Winter 2014

Sunday the 29th of June, 2014.
8:40am to 6pm.

*Events*
2-4, OH, Pyra. More events TBC.

*Venue*
Beaumaris Guide Hall
1 Martin Street, Beaumaris VIC 3193

*Registration*
http://speedcubing.com.au 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (May 14, 2014)

sweet


----------



## Tim Major (May 14, 2014)

sounds good, I can most likely make it :tu


----------



## Applecow (May 15, 2014)

I plan to visit Australia starting on the 1st of July and hoped to be there for a competition


----------



## Tim Major (May 15, 2014)

Applecow said:


> Let's not focus on the emoticon thing, but on the fact that I plan to visit Australia starting on the 1st of July and hoped to be there for a competition



When are you leaving Australia? If Nats is happening I think it'll be around July


----------



## rock1313 (May 15, 2014)

Need to wait to see if all my uni exams finish by then and other stuff :/ over wise I could be possibly be going :tu


----------



## Dene (May 15, 2014)

World Cup


----------



## Applecow (May 15, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> When are you leaving Australia? If Nats is happening I think it'll be around July



I think 4th of August. Doing a round trip (eastcoast, south, center, southwest  )


----------



## rock1313 (May 16, 2014)

Nope still have exams by then, definitely won't be coming haha. Nationals it is then.


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2014)

Applecow said:


> I think 4th of August. Doing a round trip (eastcoast, south, center, southwest  )



Melbourne comp August 2


----------



## andojay (May 18, 2014)

#ByeAndoComp


----------



## ottozing (May 19, 2014)

Just registered. Can I request one round of skewb though?


----------



## Tim Major (May 19, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Just registered. Can I request one round of skewb though?



Seconded?

Also I hear Andrea loves Skewb and it's her last Aus comp for a while :'(


----------



## TimMc (May 19, 2014)

ottozing said:


> skewb



AusNats will probably be in Sydney on the 16th and 17th of August at the Australian Museum (if anyone is reading, don't book flights yet until it's officially announced). 

Tim.


----------



## Florian (May 19, 2014)

andojay said:


> #ByeAndoComp



to where and when are you leaving Australia? :/


----------



## megaminxwin (May 19, 2014)

I'm definitely not coming but I just wanted to jump in here because



TimMc said:


> AusNats will probably be in Sydney on the 16th and 17th of August at the Australian Museum (if anyone is reading, don't book flights yet until it's officially announced).
> 
> Tim.



yaaaay


----------



## Tim Major (May 19, 2014)

Florian said:


> to where and when are you leaving Australia? :/



She's dying 



Spoiler



going to the UK cos Joey, still 



My uncle works at the Australian Museum, maybe I can stay with them


----------



## andojay (May 19, 2014)

Florian said:


> to where and when are you leaving Australia? :/



To the UK to live with Joey on a Youth Mobility visa.
I'm flying on 6th July on a one way flight to the UK 
Going to Euros in August, then starting my visa start on the 11th august.
the visa is valid for 2 years and i want to make the most of it!



Tim Major said:


> My uncle works at the Australian Museum, maybe I can stay with them



Why you no share your connections before?


----------



## Florian (May 19, 2014)

andojay said:


> To the UK to live with Joey on a Youth Mobility visa.
> I'm flying on 6th July on a one way flight to the UK
> Going to Euros in August, then starting my visa start on the 11th august.
> the visa is valid for 2 years and i want to make the most of it!


    UK! Let's hope everything works out as planned with my uni place


----------



## joey (May 19, 2014)

<3 <3 <3 Ando <3 <3 <3


----------



## Dene (May 20, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> My uncle works at the Australian Museum, maybe I can stay with them



dude wut you have family at the museum and you never mention it? ur holding out on us!


----------



## Tim Major (May 22, 2014)

Dene said:


> dude wut you have family at the museum and you never mention it? ur holding out on us!



I didn't know, I said "Nats is at Aus Museum in Sydney so I gotta save some cash" and my Dad mentioned his brother worked there.

Anyway can we have definite 1 round of Skewb at either this or the other comp? Instead of a potential event at Lifestyles. I wouldn't really practise it if it's a "potential event"


----------



## CJF2L 1 (May 22, 2014)

TimMc said:


> AusNats will probably be in Sydney on the 16th and 17th of August at the Australian Museum (if anyone is reading, don't book flights yet until it's officially announced).
> 
> Tim.



any chance of it being the week after? 
ive got school production that weekend


----------



## Kirjava (May 22, 2014)

joey said:


> <3 <3 <3 Ando <3 <3 <3



so gay


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2014)

CJF2L 1 said:


> any chance of it being the week after?
> ive got school production that weekend



No chance sorry 



Tim Major said:


> Anyway can we have definite 1 round of Skewb at either this or the other comp? Instead of a potential event at Lifestyles. I wouldn't really practise it if it's a "potential event"



Well, we can guarantee it'll be at ausnats...


----------



## ottozing (May 22, 2014)

Dene said:


> Well, we can guarantee it'll be at ausnats...



I'm usually not the kind to beg for this sort of stuff, but I'd really like to have a round of skewb if we can potentially make time. If you're still worried about scrambling, just get Tim major to push me through and I can scramble for everyone else.


----------



## joey (May 22, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> so gay


----------



## Kirjava (May 22, 2014)

ahahaha ok that's just cute


----------



## andojay (Jun 5, 2014)

I made a Facebook Event 
Melbourne Winter 2014
Also, I'd like know if people are interested in having a raffle that day and if so, suggestions for prizes?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 11, 2014)

Currently 61 - Is that an Australian record?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 11, 2014)

fazdad said:


> Currently 61 - Is that an Australian record?



Melbourne Summer this year had 70+ people


----------



## andojay (Jun 20, 2014)

76 competitors +3 pending!

28 are new!


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2014)

Schedule is up. It's going to be a long hard day >.<

Feliks: You are no longer allowed to submit potential schedules  . What a shocker


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 22, 2014)

So based of psych sheets

http://www.speedcubing.com.au/MelbourneWinter2014/wca/

People who haven't competed before, or people over 1:25 will make the second 3x3 round
People who haven't competed before, or people over 30s will make the second 2x2 round
People who average over 10 seconds will make the Pyraminx final

Yet then 5x5 has a cutoff that 9 people will make.
Skewb was omitted.

I'll probably make 5x5 cutoff so I'm not complaining due to that. I just find it ridiculous how stupidly easy we're making it to progress through rounds. Most cubers (who practised a LOT when they started) were sub 1 in a week or 2, yet we're putting sup 1 solvers through to the next round?


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> People who haven't competed before, or people over 1:25 will make the second 3x3 round
> People who haven't competed before, or people over 30s will make the second 2x2 round



That's the point  

5x5 is very time consuming, generally unpopular (only 23 registered, only 13 having competed in it before), and anyone that genuinely practises will make the cutoff. I've been in a situation doing 5x5 with generous cutoffs before, and it takes forever. It's a mistake I'm not making again. In a big one-day competition like this my approach to anything other than our core events (2x2, 3x3, OH, pyra) is to make it only for people that genuinely practise (or are still fast enough to not waste too much time).

On the other hand a lot of people are going to be going out of their way to come to bring their kids to a competition for the first time and we want to encourage them to come back. The more chance they get to compete the better. This is just the reality of Melbourne competitions now - the community is growing with lots of new kids coming in and we want to make it worth their while.

We've held skewb twice this year, with a grand total of 10 people having given it a shot. We'll do it again at ausnats, but unless it builds some popularity it isn't going to be a regularly held event. 

Incidentally, we'll probably have more generous cutoffs at Lifestyle Seasons (and probably skewb). I think this competition will become a bit more of a veterans-only kind of event in the future, due to the limited competitor numbers and the fact that experienced cubers will register first.

Overall, if you're a cuber in Australia there will be ample opportunity for _everyone_ to have a turn. But this competition is mostly for the new kids in town. (And of course all the veterans will compete the most still anyway, as we'll all make it through to the next rounds of everything  ).


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jun 22, 2014)

Really sucks that I got to travel all this way and now there is no BLD events but at least I get to say bye to Ando worth the couple of hundred dollars


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 23, 2014)

I understand your overall point, it is a good one for expanding the community here, but



Dene said:


> That's the point



So the point is, people who don't practice at all will make it? I remember when I was new I was comfortably sub 40 in a month or two.



Dene said:


> 5x5 is very time consuming, generally unpopular (only 23 registered, only 13 having competed in it before), and anyone that genuinely practises will make the cutoff.



Genuinely practices? Sub 2 is easy for someone who is FAST and genuinely practices. IE, a 12 second 3x3 solver genuinely practicing. I've probably done over 500 5x5 solves in my life, yet I'm not sub 2. 500 solves is multiple days of straight practise. An equivalent amount of time spent practicing 3x3 would get most people sub 30!

I don't know, I like the idea of being nice to new cubers to expand the scene, but that doesn't have to mean pushing them through to second rounds when they haven't practiced much so don't deserve it. The fact that they already always get to complete a 3x3 average, assuming they're sub 10 minutes, is beginner friendly. I mentioned it to my Dad (who would just miss out on the 2nd round here) and he thought it'd be straight up embarassing to be in a 2nd round whilst averaging over a minute.


----------



## Pano Fatouros (Jun 23, 2014)

Is anybody going to be selling cubes on the day?


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 23, 2014)

Pano Fatouros said:


> Is anybody going to be selling cubes on the day?



I've got two cubes for sale:
White 54.5 Mini Moyu Weilong (multi colour torpedoes, unassembled, no stickers, logos on every side because lol)
Pink 54.5 Mini Moyu Weilong (multi colour torpedoes, unassembled, no stickers)


----------



## epride17 (Jun 23, 2014)

Does anyone know if there will be puzzles for sale
- shengshou pyraminx
- dayan zhanchi


----------



## andojay (Jun 23, 2014)

kirtpro said:


> I've got two cubes for sale:
> White 54.5 Mini Moyu Weilong (multi colour torpedoes, unassembled, no stickers, logos on every side because lol)
> Pink 54.5 Mini Moyu Weilong (multi colour torpedoes, unassembled, no stickers)



I'd like to try 'em before I decide but sounds good


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 24, 2014)

andojay said:


> I'd like to try 'em before I decide but sounds good



It's currently unassembled, but I can build it for you (unlubed)


----------



## andojay (Jun 24, 2014)

kirtpro said:


> It's currently unassembled, but I can build it for you (unlubed)


both of them? 

if you are going to that much trouble, i'll have to get it! 
not too sure about the pink, depends on how pink _pink _it is
could you find an image please?


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 25, 2014)

Building just takes about 5 minutes, not a hassle .
When you see it you can decide then and there if you want it.

Plus I can also remove the logos if you'd like.

Here's the pink and white:


Spoiler


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 27, 2014)

prediction: Feliks will get 5.50 on 3x3 single.


----------



## andojay (Jun 27, 2014)

kirtpro said:


> Building just takes about 5 minutes, not a hassle .
> When you see it you can decide then and there if you want it.
> 
> Plus I can also remove the logos if you'd like.
> ...



looks like bubblegum pink! 

I'm pumped for this competition! 
I'll have exactly a week left in Australia on Sunday


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 28, 2014)

Good luck to everyone! I can't follow it here in the Netherlands since it will be night here .


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 29, 2014)

Feliks 5.33 DNF corner twist


----------



## kcl (Jun 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Feliks 5.33 DNF corner twist



wat..


----------



## zhangcy (Jun 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Feliks 5.33 DNF corner twist



what a pity


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Jun 29, 2014)

It happened once when I was judging.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 29, 2014)

tears came to my eyes when i saw that :'( .


----------



## epride17 (Jun 29, 2014)

And I had to judge the corner twist I thought he broke the record


----------



## andojay (Jun 29, 2014)

Photos!

Thank you again Luke for taking photos


----------



## Sam Chaplin (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Keep companies supporting Speedcubing and LIKE Kirt winning the Carman’s raffle on Facebook!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152588911237502&set=o.138191116212942&type=1&theater

Thanks, Sammy


TimMc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Melbourne Winter 2014
> 
> ...


----------

